# Links in neuem Fenster öffnen?



## MarkusR (23. August 2003)

Ich habe erst seit kurzem meine eigene Homepage (http://www.a318.de). Auf dieser Homepage habe ich das Problem, dass Links zu Bildern oder anderen Homepages im selben Fenster geöffnet werden.
Gibt es einen HTML-Code, damit diese Links beim Anklicken in einem neuen Fenster geöffnet werden?
Versteht ihr was ich meine?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. August 2003)

<a href="link.htm" *target="_blank"*>Linkktext</a>

Zu finden über Self HTML !


----------



## Fabian H (23. August 2003)

Und um gleich die nächste Frage vorzubeugen:
In JavaScript öffnet man so ein neues Fenster:

```
window.open("www.tutorials.de", "_blank");
```


----------

